# Reese Rue Ryn



## reeserueryn (Apr 13, 2015)

here are my sweet does:
this is Reese RY pied, sister to Rue and is four months old. ive had Reese and Rue since they were a mere 3 weeks!  They were meant to be feeders but i saw them at the shop and fell in love with the pair and had to bring them home. Since ive had them from such a young age theyre just really sweet girls and are so used to being handled.








this is Rue also a RY pied, sister to Reese and also four months old(duh :lol: )








finally Ryn. A long haired broken brindle, she is five months old and ive had her for about a month now and boy is she ever the most shy/scared mouse. I got her off kijiji from someone who owns mice and had her from a litter of their own mice and because of the jumpiness to even seeing me walk by im assuming it was accidental and that they were not breeders. However she has taken to my girls very well and is starting to come around, she finally let me hold her for this picture but even here my fingers are around her because shes a jumper!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The first two are lovely big girls. The marked brindled doe either has somewhat long hair or is a bit out of condition; or it could be just the way she's kind of scrunched up in your hand. Or a combination of those.


----------



## reeserueryn (Apr 13, 2015)

That's funny because I actually think theyre so tiny :lol: I do have small hands but maybe im not used to reg/big mouse sizes. The brindle is bigger than them and is long hair I think its just that picture here is a better one of her.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Well, I don't think size matters as much as health, and those two RY does are nice. The ears a clean, the tail is good, the body has nice shape. Size can be achieved given time.

I have on several occasions gotten cold shoulder and hot tongue from show breeders for complaining about the emphasis on huge ears; I think it's been overdone to the point where, to me, it looks deformed. And when I see a mousie whose ears are so big they have a fold hanging down at the top inside portion near the head, to me that is not a good thing.

Strong tails, to me, are a sign of overall fitness and health of the line.

I have argued for a rebranding of North American Mouse, as I believe ardently that overall health and fitness and conformance to standards regardless of size are more important than having the biggest. I just love meeces; even the nasty dirty little wild ones, though I didn't want them in my mousery.

moustress has been mouseless for almost four months now while looking for a new spot to build her nest...spouseless, houseless, and mouseless.


----------



## reeserueryn (Apr 13, 2015)

Thats true and thanks!  haha but yea I find big ears cute to a certain point but then they just start lookin ridiculous. Good for you though! But oh I see haha :lol:


----------

